# Reference levels



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

With this discussion in this thread turning into more of a who's system can play the lowest at reference levels, I wondered what really classifies as reference level. Is it what you hear or does it go all the way into the subsonic frequencies?

I know that the system I have is more than capable to reach reference levels without even breaking a sweat with the exception of the lowest of the frequency spectrum. My second question is, my SVS pb13Ultra cant do 10Hz at reference in my large space. How low is too low, Does a system really need to go below 10Hz? There are movies with uncompressed audio that have frequencies in the 5 to 8Hz range but is there really any need for the studios to make soundtracks that play that low?


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

And a follow up to that; Do the studios have gear that is truly flat into the single digits? What if the 5Hz lightning strikes in WOTW is an anomaly that the engineer never even realized were there?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

atledreier said:


> And a follow up to that; Do the studios have gear that is truly flat into the single digits? What if the 5Hz lightning strikes in WOTW is an anomaly that the engineer never even realized were there?


Thats a good point, I know theaters dont have speakers systems set up to go that low either so who are they adding this subsonic information for?


----------

